# TKD master?



## MariaRia72 (Sep 22, 2017)

About 5 months ago I joined a taekwondo academy and really like it. I've reached my yellow stripe and am really enjoying training. Now, my taekwondo master is really tough. He can be very nice, but very tough... and he always picks me to demonstrate kicks or different moves. Now as a white/yellow belt, I'm still very new to a lot of things we do in class, but even still he picks me. Out of about 30 students he almost always picks me to demonstrate something. He even calls me to demonstrate in front of the class instead of one of our co-instructors. I'm not sure exactly how to take this, as he is quick to criticize me when I'm doing something wrong, but at the same time uses me as a guide for the rest of the class. What do you think it means? 

PS: One of my co-instructors has joked with me on numerous occasions that I'm "taking her job".


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Sep 22, 2017)

HI Maria hugs welcome to MT its good that your taekwondo instructor is nice and firm at the same time thats the only way to learn also you know why your instructor picks you because maybe your the best in your class and maybe you are doing the forms right and strong dont worry if you make mistake its part of Martial arts and the instructor correct you to make your forms or technique better take it from me been there done that hehehe who knoes maybe you can help kids with their taekwondo in my karate studios if your good even though your are a jr brown the teacher will ask you to joined Swat team and help teach thats what i did when i wasorange i joined the swat because i wanted to teach and become an instructor


----------



## marques (Sep 22, 2017)

I've seen instructors choosing someone based on experience (not too little) and size (not too small or big). 

I cannot guess what is the point in your situation. But at least you are not being ignored and it was the worst signal at my ex main school. I would take the requests and criticisms with appreciation. 

Unless you really feel it is too much. If so, do you feel you can discuss it with your instructor?


----------



## marques (Sep 22, 2017)

.


----------



## marques (Sep 22, 2017)

I've seen instructors choosing someone based on experience (not too little) and size (not too small or big). 

I cannot guess what is the point in your situation. But at least you are not being ignored and it was the worst signal at my ex main school. I would take the requests and criticisms with appreciation. 

Unless you really feel it is too much. If so, do you feel you can discuss it with your instructor?


----------



## wab25 (Sep 25, 2017)

Just a guess here... but I have seen this done in classes before. Maybe the upper rank students have a few bad habits in how they do their techniques. In asking the new student to demonstrate, perhaps you have not yet picked up the bad habits. Your kick might not be as strong, or fast or as on balance yet... but you might be doing the correct steps, in the right order, and avoiding the bad habits your instructor is trying to correct in the upper rank students. 

Just my guess.


----------



## Buka (Sep 25, 2017)

Could be nothing. Could be that you're a phenom, technique wise. Could be he's going to hit on you. 
I'd keep my guard up.


----------



## lklawson (Sep 27, 2017)

MariaRia72 said:


> About 5 months ago I joined a taekwondo academy and really like it. I've reached my yellow stripe and am really enjoying training. Now, my taekwondo master is really tough. He can be very nice, but very tough... and he always picks me to demonstrate kicks or different moves. Now as a white/yellow belt, I'm still very new to a lot of things we do in class, but even still he picks me. Out of about 30 students he almost always picks me to demonstrate something. He even calls me to demonstrate in front of the class instead of one of our co-instructors. I'm not sure exactly how to take this, as he is quick to criticize me when I'm doing something wrong, but at the same time uses me as a guide for the rest of the class. What do you think it means?


No way to know.  We don't know you, your instructor, and haven't seen any interactions, class time, sparring, instruction, or anything else.  We can't get into his head.  We don't know if what you think you're observing is being accurately transmitted to us.  

It could be, literally, anything or nothing at all.  He might be flirting with you.  He might hate you and be trying to make you quit.  He might have decided this is an effective way to motivate you or that you seem to learn better this way.  It might be that he believes you're particularly "good" for your experience level and wants to hold you up as an example of how to do it right.  It might be that he thinks you're inept and incompetent and is holding you up as an example of how not to do it.

There is simply no way for us to know.  Don't ask us to speculate.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Tames D (Sep 28, 2017)

Teacher has a crush on the student...


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 1, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Teacher has a crush on the student...


I didn't want to say it, but I was thinking it's probably a crush too.  People do some weird stuff sometimes when the attraction hormones kick in.

Hopefully it isn't.  I was hesitant to say it because I don't know the guy.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Teacher has a crush on the student...


It's entirely possible, but we don't know since we don't know either of them, or if theres some other reason for it, or even if he actually picks her more often or she just perceives that.


----------



## Finlay (Oct 1, 2017)

Loads of different reasons possible here.

Reasons I have taken a beginner to demo something

- crush 
- to show something is a natural movement not requiring a lot of training
- body type suited the technique
- to show how to train with a lower grade
- the beginner is very good
- the beginner needs a boost in confidence 
- to make a point to my high grades
- just for fun
- to challenge myself
- by accident 

Any number of other reasons.

Unless you are feeling uncomfortable with it or it is causing issues with other students. I'd go with it


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 2, 2017)

Finlay said:


> Loads of different reasons possible here.
> 
> Reasons I have taken a beginner to demo something
> 
> ...


I don't think she feels uncomfortable with it, but rather she feels like he's always picking her over others.  I don't know if she'd have the same feelings if everyone was chosen pretty much equally.


----------

